# Cargo van set up



## dandj (Apr 16, 2009)

*Cargo Van set-up*

Here is a link to a video I took. Hope this works.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dandj2012/6909594701/


----------



## pjmurph2002 (Oct 4, 2009)

That looks great ! Can you post a few pictures from the back of the van - I would like to do something like that.

Thanks


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

That turned out really good. Is is barn door track and rollers?


----------



## dandj (Apr 16, 2009)

*Cargo Van set-up*

8' Barn door track & rollers. add a 4x4 sheet of plywood and mount your shelving unit to it. install two barn door guides w/ double rollers on the floor and a spring latch and you are set to go. make sure you keep the shelving unit out far enough to clear the door ribs. I had to cut part of the shelving unit in an angle at the top to keep it close to the sides. I used kindorf spring nuts (remove the spring and slide under the rib) to support the track to the ceiling ribs.


----------



## gastek (Mar 29, 2011)

dandj said:


> Here is a link to a video I took. Hope this works.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/dandj2012/6909594701/


Now that's pretty cool. Great Idea. You should have created a entire unit system and patent it. Then you could make a few extra bucks.

One thing, does anything ever shift on the shelves to where it prevents you from sliding the shelf?


----------



## dandj (Apr 16, 2009)

*Cargo Van set-up*

It has not yet. I keep everything in the shelving unit in storage containers as you can see.


----------

